# so how



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Do you get salt off salt encrusted windows?

Explanation, the gales we have had over the last few weeks and us being near the sea in our static caravan the sea spray has blown in the wind and left a deposit on the windows, Sandra has tried to clean them but it has just moved everything round and left the windows worse than when she started, she tried vinegar, soap and water, and window cleaning product all to no avail.

So?..

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Does just running cold water from a hose not rinse it off it Ray ?
If it’s salt it should just dissolve and rinse off 
Unless of course your glass is still frozen
How’s the temp there.?

Sandra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Positively balmy the sun's out and we have blue sky's, the dogs even panting!.. As for the hose it is somewhere in the shed outside never to be found until spring and I can empty the shed to find out what's in, everything got chucked in when we moved vans the week before Christmas.

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ah well, pretend it’s christmas with artificial frosting on the glass :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> Positively balmy the sun's out and we have blue sky's, the dogs even panting!.. As for the hose it is somewhere in the shed outside never to be found until spring and I can empty the shed to find out what's in, everything got chucked in when we moved vans the week before Christmas.
> 
> ray.


Realistically Ray the ONLY effective solution is plenty of fresh water to dissolve the salt. I speak from experience of having lived in a house for the best part of thirty years that was subjected to salt ladened wind! Nothing else will do it!

Andy


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Having experienced the occasional salty window in a previous life, I can tell you that you never take a cloth near them.

Rinse with plenty of fresh water and leave to dry, or use a squeegee if you are averse to spots on the glass.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If you can use WARM water in copious quantities the salt will dissolve faster and that is what you need. It will dissolve in cold water but at present the water from a hose is around 4C - every 10C rise above that approximately doubles the rate of dissolving so if you can use water at around 30C you will dissolve it in about 1/4 time that it takes at 4C......

Those figures are approximate and there is obviously a limit to how fast you can increaee it and use the water safely - 25 - 30C is a safe temperature both for the windows and you in case of splashes.....

It MAY be that you can use hot or mixed water via a hose by changing the end to one that will fit the hot tap or even better a mixer tap rather than a cold only outlet.

Never ever rub the salt and window as it is extremely abrasive and will destroy the surface of plastic windows and the salt can even mark glass a bit....... If you HAVE scrathced a plastic window it is VERY difficult to remove scratches - Windowlene is a VERY mild abrasive wich if used carefully in a circular motion may remove very fine scratches - note the word MAY. If you are too vigorous it can make things worse - water is by far the best thing to use for cleaning - not even a soft brush.....


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Penquin said:


> If you can use WARM water in copious quantities the salt will dissolve faster and that is what you need. It will dissolve in cold water but at present the water from a hose is around 4C - every 10C rise above that approximately doubles the rate of dissolving so if you can use water at around 30C you will dissolve it in about 1/4 time that it takes at 4C......
> 
> Those figures are approximate and there is obviously a limit to how fast you can increaee it and use the water safely - 25 - 30C is a safe temperature both for the windows and you in case of splashes.....
> 
> ...


Well done warm/hot water was the answer..:grin2:

Thanks from Sandra..

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You live and learn.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Glad to be of assistance - my chemistry and science teaching still has useful side-effects after all those years keeping children entertained..... :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Nah

Ray is a *************

How many asterisks is that ?

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

more than enough for the simple word "friend".


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

True 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It spells special friend 

I think

Could spell other things but I haven’t yet sorted it

SandRa:grin2:


----------

